# Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?



## JDE (20. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Auch wenn ich mir des Zorns einiger AB-Nutzer ("Steht alles im Forum...") sicher bin halte ich dieses neue Thema für sinnvoll.

Und darum geht's.

Ich angle vom Angelkahn an der Flusshavel nebst einiger Seen und diverser Teiche. Und hierfür suche ich ein kleines transportables Echo mit GPS um mir eigene Gewässerkarten zu erstellen und Spots mit Markern zu versehen. Wenn die Auflösung dann noch pelagisches Angeln oder das Angeln auf Wels mit Klopfen zulässt wäre es perfekt.


Es gibt sicher einige Angler die das gleiche suchen, gebrauchen könnten oder sogar schon gefunden haben. Daher hoffe ich auf Tipps und Empfehlungen von euch.

Für die Havel gibt es natürlich die Karten von Navionics, die für die groben Strukturen sicher ausreichend sind. Aber mir geht es um feinere Details und eben auch um Gewässer ohne Navionics-Karten.

Einige Hersteller bieten ja Geräte mit zwei Kartenslots an, um NavionicsKarten und eigene zu nutzen. Aber das bräuchte ich nichteinmal. Mir würde ein Gerät ohne zusätzliche Karten genügen, wenn es eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen und speichern könnte. Das fällt dann wohl unter "Plotter".

Habt Ihr Tipps oder Empfehlungen für mich und andere Interessierte?

Gruß

JDE


----------



## JDE (20. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Was sagt ihr zum Lowrance Hook2 4x GPS?
Ist das sowas was ich beschrieben habe oder übersehe ich dabei etwas? #c


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Heyho,


soweit ich weiß hat die Hook2 Serie keinen sd Kartenslot, so das du zwar einfache sachen für dein Gerät erstellen kannst, aber die ganzen Communitymaps ( C-Map, usw) NICHT nutzen kannst.


ich liebäugle ja auch mit solchen spielereien und bin auf die Garmin geräte mit quickdraw gestoßen. Hatte aber noch keine Zeit das mal genauer anzuschauen.


Claw


----------



## JDE (21. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Danke für den Hinweis.

Das quickdraw klinkt nicht schlecht. 
https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/p/543340#overview

Nun muss ich mal sehen, was die Geräte dafür kosten sollen. |kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (21. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Moin, ich habe letzten Urlaub mir das Echomap 42DV von meinem Kollegen angeschaut. Quickdraw war wirklich nett und die Bedienung des Geräts recht intuitiv - habe schon überlegt mir selber eines zu kaufen.
Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, inwiefern man die Daten anderweitig nutzen kann...von Gerät zu Gerät ist sicher möglich, ich würde die aber auch gerne Software-mäßig aufbereiten können.

Ob das Gerät zum Klopfen oder zum pelagischen Angeln taugt, weiß ich jedoch nicht, größerer Bildschirm wäre dafür wahrscheinlich schon nicht schlecht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Kallex (21. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Die Hook2 Serien haben einen SD Karten Slot, wenn kein "x" in der Produktbeschreibung enthalten ist.


Also ein Hook2 4 GPS ohne x hat SD, der mit dem x hat keinen Kartenslot.


Ich benutze den Hook2 9 TS, der einen Kartenslot hat, mit Openseamap Karten (die kosten nichts) und erstelle mir Tiefendaten selbst, bzw. lade die bei Inside Genesis hoch und bekomme dort dann auch andere Tiefenkarten kostenfrei zum Download.


Also bei Lowrance Geräten darauf achten das kein "x" in der Produktbezeichnung ist, wenn man einen Kartenslot braucht. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Hook2


----------



## Paintpower (22. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Moin, ich habe das Garmin Striker PLUS 42DV. und bin begeistert von diesen gerät. Kartenerstellung ist simpel, und man kann sie immer erweitern wenn man nicht das ganze gewässer abgepaddelt ist.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Darstellung und Wiedergabe in Down Vision und Sonar einfach klassen.
Benutze es auf meinen Kajak wo ich kleine gewässer aufsuche wo es keine Karten geben tut.
Die Lowrance geräte sind Top( habe selbst auffen Boot das Elite TI 7 und TI 9), Leider haben die Hook Serien keine Aufzeichnung für Karten sonder nur für wegpunke ( bitte Steinigt mich nicht wenn ich falsch Liege und die Großen von Hook das auch können)

MfG Sascha


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Die Hook ohne X können das und haben einen Kartenschacht.

Die ohne X können nur Wegpunkte und haben keinen Kartenschacht.


----------



## Fishmap (22. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Hallo JDE, 

wenn du wirklich Feinheiten in eine eigene Karte bringen möchtest, dann kannst du die Kartenerstellung auf den Geräten (Quickdraw , AutoChart usw.) knicken. Dort hast du keinen Einfluss auf die Interpolationseinstellungen und Interpolationsgrenzen. D.h. du kannst keine Randdateien wie Ufer oder Inseln einbringen und eine sehr dichte Punktematrix wird fließt nicht in die Interpolation ein. Meiner Meinung nach sind für deine Vorstellung min. ein Lowrance Elite Ti und und die Reefmaster SW nötig um deinen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Bei den günstigeren Lowrance Geräten kannst du nur mit einer geringen Auswahl an Farben eigene Vektormaps erstellen. 
Gern kann ich die aus deinem Bereich der Havel deine Daten interpolieren, wenn du das Gerät und die Daten hast. Somit kannst du dir die Reefmaster Investition zumindest sparen. 

Gruß R


----------



## allegoric (22. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, Karten zu erstellen:
1) Echolot + Reefmaster
2) Raymarine (oder Lowrance...) + Tablet mit Navionicskarte und aktiviertem Abonnement
3) integrierte Kartierungslösung z.B. Garmin, usw....
4) Lowrance aufzeichnung auf SD und Upload auf Insight Genesis oder wie das heute heißt


Die wohl am einfachsten zu bedienende Variante ist die integrierte Lösung direkt im Endgerät (3). Wie gut dann die Lösung tatsächlich ausschaut, kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil das die einzige Lösung ist, die ich selbst nicht getestet habe.

Gleich danach kommt meiner Meinung nach ein Raymarine Echolot inkl. Plotter im Zusammenspiel mit einem Tablet,wo die Navionics Boating App installiert ist (4). Das ist sehr einfach zu handhaben, man verbindet das Echolot und das Tablet/ Handy via WLAN und beginnt per Fingertipp die Aufzeichnung. Hierbei wird wie bei 3) unmittelbar eine Karte erstellt, die man dann auf jedem mobilen Gerät verwenden kann. Die Kartendaten werden über bereits vorhandenen Kartendaten darübergelegt. So aktualisiert man auch bereits bekannte Kartenabschnitte. Ich empfand die Lösung aufgrund ihrer einfachen Anwendung sehr ansprechend. Nach längerer Benutzung hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass die Karten "nicht so schön" sind, als wären diese "richtige" Navionicskarten. Das führte später zum Verkauf meines Echolotes, was mich gleich zur nächsten Lösung bringt.

Hierbei habe ich jetzt (wieder) ein Lowrance Echolot und dort gibt es, wie bei anderen Herstellern auch, die Möglichkeit. Kartendaten auf einer SD zu speichern. Mittlerweile kann man wohl auch direkt via WLAN einen Upload starten und Kartierungsdaten zu Insight Genesis, oder wie das jetzt heißt, uploaden. Die Kartierung ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden, obenstehenden Varianten aber nie in Echtzeit und man muss etliche Tage warten, bis ein Ergebnis zu sehen ist. Dafür überzeugt die Qualität. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist das Handling mit der SD Karte, raus, Datenkopieren, Daten integrieren usw. Da gefiel mir bisher die Navionicslösung besser. Nur nützt es nichts, wenn die Software an dieser Stelle nichts taugt und man schlechte Karten hat. Also dann doch lieber umständlicher mit dem Lowrance Programm.

Die letzte Variante ist zugleich die erst genannte mit Reefmaster + Echolot (1). Diese Variante ist wirklich nur zu empfehlen, wenn man unbedingt hochauflösende Karten haben will und jeden möglichen Freiheitsgrad nutzen möchte. Es gibt einige Tutorials online, die den Prozess beschreiben. Für mich ist das zu kompliziert. Ich möchte das schnell und einfach haben. Das Ergebnis spricht an dieser Stelle aber für sich und ist mit anderen Lösungen nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Fishmap (22. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Hallo, 

wie allegoric schon die einzelnen Vor- und Nach- teile zusammen getragen hat, ist zusätzlich zu sagen dass du nur mit Reefmaster die Möglichkeit hast den Wasserpegel (welcher in der Havel schon mal um 0,5m schwankt)  auszugleichen. Dort kannst du jedem Track eine eigene Pegelabweichung vom Normalpegel zuweisen. Und genau deswegen sind die Navionics Sonarcharts relativ ungenau, weil diese den Pegel, den individuellen Keiloffset  am Boot, und den Versatz des GPS Empfängers zum Geber nicht verrechnen . Gleiches gilt für Insight Genesis (IGM) Maps. 

Gruß R


----------



## Kallex (22. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Stimmt. Wobei man sich fragen muss, ob es beim Angeln auf zum Teil ja nur geringe Differenz ankommt. Wir suchen doch eher nach tief und flach, oder nach Kanten zwischen tief und flach usw. Uns ist ja im Prinzip nur die relative Tiefe und die Bodenbeschaffenheit wichtig.
Für andere Anwendungen ist die exakte Tiefe mit Sicherheit wichtiger.


----------



## Fishmap (23. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Hast du sicher recht, allerdings hat der TE ja geschrieben das ihm feinere Details wichtig sind. 
Gruß R


----------



## JDE (23. August 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Hi.

Besten Dank schonmal für die ausführlichen Antworten. Vor allem an allegoric. 

Die Informationen muss ich erstmal sacken lassen.

Ich hatte die leise Hoffnung auf ein "Nimm Gerät xxx, kostet als Komplettpaket aktuell gerade fast nix. Schließ es an und finde/fange Fisch". 

Mmmh


----------



## guese1 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Eigene Gewässerkarten erstellen. Aber womit?*

Hallo
Möchte auch eine Karte in Polen von einem See erstellen.
Hat jemand von Euch das Garmin Quickdraw Contours
System glaube das ist wohl das einfachste zu bediehnende
Variante für mich. Der See ist nur bis ca. 8 Meter Tief.
Welches Echolot mit welchen Geber würdet ihr nehmen?
Ist das Chirp 72 SV wohl ok?Oder anderen Tipp.
mfg
guese1


----------



## afbaumgartner (10. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich habe für meine Mittelmeerangelei von einem Garmin 521s auf ein Garmin Echomap Chirp 72cv mit dem gt23 offshore-Geber upgedatet.
Das verfügt über Quickdraw Contours. Natürlich habe ich es eingesetzt und dabei erstmal festgestellt, wie unpräzise die gekauften Seekarten sind.
Unter anderem habe ich eine Unterwasserstruktur von der Größe mehrerer Fußballfelder komplett vermessen.
Die Handhabung ist simpel, Ebbe und Flut sind in meinem Seegebiet mit zw. 0 und 10cm Tidenhub fast zu vernachlässigen, könnte man aber voreinstellen.
Ich bin damit absolut zufrieden, für Binnenwassertiefen sind sicherlich die Standardgeber ausreichend.
Ich habe -wie es auch empfohlen wird- das Gebiet mehrfach über kreuz überfahren um die Präzision zu erhöhen.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (1. Dezember 2018)

Meine Lösung heisst Humminbird Helix 7 G2 (GPS,Chirp,DI) . Ich wollte ein Echol.wo ich sofort eine Karte erstellen kann und das in Farbe mit Tiefenlinien und sehr detailgeneu ohne extra die Daten irgendwo hochzuladen und andere mit meinen Daten zu bedienen.Die Erstellung mit Autochart ist total einfach und bedarf nur der Zero linecart.Selbstverständlich geht auch das 5 Zoll, nur mir war das zu klein.


----------

